# Using motorhome whilst on ferry?



## nessie139 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is wishful thinking or not, but someone told me that there's a ferry company which allow you to sleep in your motorhome whilst on the boat instead of using their cabins. Has anybody else heard of this and if so please give info.
Thanks very much


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

It is the greek ferries that allow on-board (deck) camping.

Trev.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Yes we have used this facility on the Minoan Lines Ferry company.
Max


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

On P n O, NorfolkLine etc you are not allowed in the MH or in the hold when at sea. This is for safety reasons and they don't want you to see them letting the sniffer dogs roam around searching for drugs etc.

Johnny F


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera, there are several camping on board opportunities around the Med.
Fastferries Italy -Greece, TTT lines Naples - Catania, Moby Lines Livorno - Sardegna and Livorno - Corsica, to name a few.
More details are found with MHF forums search.
saluti,
eddied


----------

